# Dubai offer



## JoAg (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

I would be very grateful for advice on the following:

I have been offered an account manager role in a well known PR firm in Dubai, is this a good deal?

Salary: 168K
Housing: Housing rental loan (so they pay my rent and i pay back from my monthly salary)
Private Health Insurance

From reading other posts i see people are tending to be offered a return flight home, a seperate housing allowance...... should i be asking for the same?

Any advice much appreciated 

thanks J


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

how much housing are they giving you?


----------



## JoAg (Feb 26, 2008)

THey havent specified an actual amount - they are just offering me a housing loan, so they will pay my rent and i will pay them back monthly via my salary...


----------



## JoAg (Feb 26, 2008)

they havent actually specified an amount - they have just said i will get a housing loan to pay the annual rent, which i will then pay back on a monthly basis via my salary...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you need to know how much though, find out and get back to me. YOu will need in the region of 10 - 12,000 a month for a one bed apartment.


----------



## JoAg (Feb 26, 2008)

ok, will do. thanks
J


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jo

It doesn't sound as if they are offering you a housing allowance at all. As rents are usually paid annually in advance, they are just offering to 'sub' you the cost to be repaid monthly.

A salary of AED 160,000 per annum (14k pm) is not a lot on its own if you have to pay your own rent. Well over half your annual income would be taken up in rent. 

I'd say that you either need a bigger salary or a housing allowance.


----------

